# Chicos Penis



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all Chico will be 9 years old next month he was fixed as a puppy this morning he was sitting kinda weired his back was arched and his tail was down an his penis was out about 3 inches! I was shocked i didnt think it was that big it was blood red in color I have never seen that before he wasnt comfortable at all he wouldnt move ,We got a new puppy in sept Bella she got fixed last month she is 7 months chico has never shown any sexuall with Bella he just tolarated the little white fluff ball can anyone help?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think what you do to help make it go down is to put it in a glass of cold water. I've never heard of that happening to a neutered dog. You do have to take action, if it remains unsheathed very long it will get dry and not be able to retract, painful too.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

I did go back in thank god hoping it doesnt happen again


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

* Oh No!! Say it isnt so!!!!!!!!!*
*Not Penis Problems Too**


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley: Sorry.... He _is_ a boy! I think the hardest part (no pun intended) is explaining it to very small children who might happen to see it....

It happens to Gus now and then.... I've had it happen to neutered males all my life (we have had many male dogs).... 

Sometimes it happens when Gus gets waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too excited.

We usually tell him to go take care of himself and send him to his room LOL

I've never had a problem of it not .... fixing itself


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

LOL Thank you ! You made me laugh Chico had this gulity look on his face too like ohh no mom caught me ! I truely was shocked to see how huge it was ! Sorry i didnt think a 7ib dog could be so big do you think he is inerested in my 7 month old puppy ? Or it was a random thing? also off the topic can someone help me get a pix of my profile I feel bad just having bella on there


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It happens! Ceasar would sit up on his hind legs with his front legs in the air and his penis out in full bloom! Embarrassing! It's definitely not a medical problem!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If you look in the search button I think there was a thread or two a couple of years ago about "lipsticks." A couple of members (excuse the term) said it happened to their boys and they had to help get it back in. For some reason I think one of the threads was posted by Bibu's Mom.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is a pic of Ceasar's pose that is not X rated!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you I read that thread too lol to see it def is alittle shocking ! OLOLOLO


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I think what you do to help make it go down is to put it in a glass of cold water. I've never heard of that happening to a neutered dog. You do have to take action, if it remains unsheathed very long it will get dry and not be able to retract, painful too.


It actually happens a lot with neutered dogs (thankfully not as often as it does with intact dogs). I saw it in a few of my foster dogs. 

I have used a cold wash cloth to help it shrink. It is important not to let it stay out. If it stays out for long (hour +) it should prompt a visit to the vet. Honestly, though they are usually easy to get back in. You can try to manipulate the foreskin a bit to help guide it back


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh quite normal. I had a boy doggie who was neutered before age one all while growing up and it's quite normal. I've seen it often in our neutered fosters too. Probably having that cute little girl in your house is oooo-la-la despite everyone being spayed and neutered. I've never known one to stay erect long enough to cause any problem (though not to say it couldn't happen). Not to worry, he's just, uh, happy.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone (((hugs)))


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

yes it could be your little girl 

When Grace was in heat, Gus was so goofy.... he knew he was supposed to be doing something but had no idea what. And he had many of those .... moments LOL

I've never had to help with it... but do watch it and do what the others suggested if it doesn't go down within 20 minutes.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> When Grace was in heat, Gus was so goofy.... he knew he was supposed to be doing something but had no idea what. And he had many of those .... moments LOL


 
I've seen that too with our horses when we've had geldings (neutered males) in pasture with mares. They'll suddenly find themselves soooooo attracted to the mare when she's in season, but have no idea why or what to do about it. It can be pretty comical to watch sometimes, particularly when the mare gets frustrated that the boy is NOT doing anything about it!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh geez.......... sorry this post just had me cracking up!!!! my little guy is fixed.........anyways I was clipping his nails and all of a sudden I see this red thing pop out!!!! OH boy I freaked......... I took a towel and kept dabbing it to see if anything was bleeding. As I was having my freak out call the vet moment it then suddenly came to what it was!!!!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Oh geez.......... sorry this post just had me cracking up!!!! my little guy is fixed.........anyways I was clipping his nails and all of a sudden I see this red thing pop out!!!! OH boy I freaked......... I took a towel and kept dabbing it to see if anything was bleeding. As I was having my freak out call the vet moment it then suddenly came to what it was!!!!


 
Well, you know what is quoted around here all the time: Girl Maltese love you; boy Maltese are IN love with you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe Chico has had too many bully sticks? :smrofl::smrofl::smtease::smtease:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I hate to be a prude, but this is EXACTLY, why I've always wanted and had girl dogs.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Oh Lord, I pray this never happens to Ollie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> It actually happens a lot with neutered dogs (thankfully not as often as it does with intact dogs). I saw it in a few of my foster dogs.
> 
> I have used a cold wash cloth to help it shrink*. It is important not to let it stay out. If it stays out for long (hour +) it should prompt a visit to the vet. *Honestly, though they are usually easy to get back in. You can try to manipulate the foreskin a bit to help guide it back


Carina - when I read your post all I could think of were all the erectile disfunction ads they show DURING DINNER TIME on tv. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Except those say 4 hours. :w00t:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

IvysMom said:


> I've seen that too with our horses when we've had geldings (neutered males) in pasture with mares. They'll suddenly find themselves soooooo attracted to the mare when she's in season, but have no idea why or what to do about it. It can be pretty comical to watch sometimes, particularly when the mare gets frustrated that the boy is NOT doing anything about it!



:HistericalSmiley:

Gus was all dancing around her goofy and anxious... but oddly very happy. And it was always like he was saying, "I know I'm supposed to do something here..... but I have no idea what???"

It was more funny because Grace was not happy about the extra attention. She did not get "frisky"....she wanted to be left alone LOL

Since she's been fixed he's in a kind of sour mood LOL His extra happy hormones are gone I guess...


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

:w00t:Thanks for the heads up! Now I know what to look forward to!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oakley Jackson said:


> :w00t:Thanks for the heads up! Now I know what to look forward to!


Did you really say that??? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Did you really say that??? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Did you really say that??? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Couldn't resist! I know the snip for Oakley is going to happen soon. He is already liking my leg!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! Chico sounds very much normal. 


This link was the thread Sue was mentioning- has a VERY graphic pic.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...5957-warning-very-graphic-picture-normal.html


I couldn't resist- here's a pic of Obi. I think he is asexual. (or metrosexual with his "manscape")


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Funny you posted this today - I JUST dealt with this with Bailey for the first time ever yesterday. I had gotten him a new toy the other day that's much larger than his other toys. Well, he dragged it in to my room and was in there quite a while before I wondered what the heck he was up to. Imagine my SHOCK at walking in on...THAT! :w00t: Poor new teddy bear toy! :blush: I took it away (sorry Bailey) and Bailey looked quite ashamed of himself for a while. I did have to wash "that" area in some cold water for it to "get back to normal" :w00t: Dirty boy, Bailey!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh dear, I surely did not see the BIG picture before!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

LOL he des love his bully sticks! Bwahhh!


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm freaking out now!! Rory's coming and look what I have to look forward too NO EXPERIENCE lol having had females for 22 years.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol I am cracking up! If ever I have a bad day I come to this board and it ALWAY makes me laugh, smile or just feel good. Rocky is 3 1/2 years old and I have never seen his dipstick!


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

No words necessary!


----------



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

haha! i had this happen the other day for the first time, micky was playing with a teddy when i looked over and said OMG! look he's bleeding! My boyfriend started laughing hysterically and said no! its his penis(hes had dogs before as a kid) and i was just shocked. it went away really quickly though, he saw my reaction and he looked ashamed lol. within 2 minutes it was gone lol :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Have to say that I've never seen it with Tyler. He's so small that a cocktail weenie has it all over him. :smrofl::smrofl: Don't tell him I said this.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> * Oh No!! Say it isnt so!!!!!!!!!*
> *Not Penis Problems Too**


:HistericalSmiley::smrofl: You crack me up!!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for all of the laughs!!! I don't have this problem but I read everything. You never know.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

I am so glad everyone had a good laugh!!Chicos penis has not made another apperance and that was a first in almost 9 yrs poor boy! LOLOO


----------

